# Australian Shepherd or Akita



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi all,
My friend is trying to decide between two breeds of dogs and I'm wondering if anyone can shed some light. She's debating between an Australian Shepherd or an Akita. Does anyone have any thoughts or opinions on either of these dogs? Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Akitas can be dog aggressive and one person/one family type dog. They were bred to be guardians, so have an edge to their personality.
Aussies need an outlet for their energy, herding breed~agility is a given with an Aussie! 
Has your friend done any searches on the traits of each breed?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Id say Aussies, they seem more nice and playful.Akitas are beautiful, but I want a nice family dog.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Aussies are great but HIGH energy! and they can have a bit of an attitude, so need plenty of socialization, training and exercise. The breed also has distinct differences in show and working.
Akitas are large, powerful, and independent. They most certainly can be aggressive to outsiders.
Both breeds are very impressive, and plenty of work.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Agree with everything that has been said. These are two completely different "types" and personalities of dogs. What criteria is your friend choosing breeds based on? What is s/he looking for in a dog?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have met 6 Akitas in my lifetime and ALL of them were dog/small animal aggressive.

When I was younger our next door neighbor had a male and a female Akita and they got along great together. They were outside dogs because they killed several of their pet cats. They also got out of their yard alot and killed some of the neighborhood cats. The male ended up getting hit by a car and the female got pts because she bit one of their kids.

My sister used to babysit for a family that had a male and female Akita and they absolutely hated other people, very aggressive and protective of their family. They were also outside dogs.

My Co Worker has a female Akita that is an outside dog due to the fact that she has tried to kill their beagle multiple times.

And last but not least my friend Dave has a female Akita that is labelled a "Vicious Dog" she has killed a Lab and she has killed a GSD mix she also severely mangled a Lhapso Apso. She cannot be around cats or small animals. But for some strange reason she loves our GSD. Maybe because our GSD grew up around her so she knew him as a puppy??? 

Anywho they are a beautiful breed but have alot of aggression issues. They are VERY loyal to their master. Very protective. I hope I helped in some way


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I had an Akita (male) when I was in my early 20's....
He was extremely (male) dog aggressive....ok with females....had a Rottie & Dobie (females) at the same time.
He was actually more aggressive to large size dogs over the smaller types. He died at 8 yrs old.....not a breed that I would personally have again....although I loved him.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

My one aussie was a very smart and loyal dog but it was the hardest dog for me to train as I didnt understand then how soft some dogs can be... he would fetch every toy by name (get the sheepie) but weird out if I asked him to sit... if I had know then what I know now I think he would have been a happier dog. He did get more eccentric as he got older. They are very lovely to look at but alot to live with (OK I have two border collies and GSDs, the aussie was harder for me by far... but that may have just been "us"). Never lived with or known an akita. Like any dog, meet the parents and see if thats what you want to live with. I have lots of agility friends who adore the breed.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I foster for aussie rescue and can definitely say that the energy level of aussies vary from very low to very high energy. They can have a thick coat of fur to a thin coat. A generality of aussies is they are cheerful, friendly, outgoing, easily trainable dogs. I think they are great dogs and do well in a wide variety of homes.


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow! Thank you all so much for your responses. We had heard similar thoughts regarding the aggressiveness of Akitas, but "people" were telling my friend that those stories were not true. I told her I'd ask all of you and I'm certainly glad I did. She just loves the way the Akita looks, so that was her draw to that breed. Thank you again for your insights and wisdom.

-Carol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have aussies as well as gsd's) And between the two I'd pick an aussie just for the reasons stated above about the akita's. Nice dogs, but one person/family dogs and can have aggressive tendencies.

My aussies are 9 & 10 years old right now, My female is out of show lines (hairy, cream puff ) and my male is a shorter coat out of working lines. Both are very different. My female has ALWAYS been high maintenance, she has never met a stranger (people and animals) definately has her own "agenda" which is all about "her". ) She is constantly on the move very high energy (which suits my gsd)

My male is more serious, more border collie like, but without the obsessive "I need something to do all the time"..He is actually more laid back, but will not stop if a ball is involved. He has been more velcroey than my female.

I love the aussies, but the gsd's are my first breed. The aussies tend to be more independent and more "what's in it for me" vs the gsd who says "what can I do for YOU" ...

hope that helps
diane


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The temperaments of these two breeds are WORLDS apart. She needs to research that, meet some dogs from each breed, and decide which fits better with her lifestyle, personality and goals. These breeds are so different in personality that really should be the driving factor. Someone well suited to an Akita is not going to be suited to an Aussie, and vice versa.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

actually I have a friend who started in akita's, and then added aussies, while she loved her akita's and they were the nicest ones I had ever met, the aussies were a whole different ballgame (as chris states) and she's now hooked on them.

I do agree with Chris, especially with BOTH of these breeds.. I was very hesitant to get an aussie, because I had encountered ALOT that were dog aggressive, big mouths, and tho did good in agility, they were just independent pain in the butts)

I lucked out with my female, tho she's a dingbat, she's a loveable one) My male, well what can I say? He's turned out to be my husbands dog, we have just never really "clicked". 

My suggestion is as Chris' states,,and especially with the aussies, do your homework, know the health issues (epilepsy, pra, mdr1 gene) there are TONS of aussies out there, and as in gsd's alot of not so great breeders)


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I just want to reemphasize, that although Aussies may be more manageable than Akitas....... they are NOT easy dogs to live with.
My experience is all with working-line Aussies, but they are very high energy, constantly want a job (you will regret leaving them all day with no entertainment), they can be quite protective of their family, and they shed a TON.
Actually similar to working German Shepherds. (I think aussies may be smarter though )
I love the breed, and if I ever decide to get a breed other than the GSD, it will be another Aussie.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Living in rural area with livestock, we always had Aussies. When my daughter joined 4-H she showed ours. They are wonderful easy dogs, as long as you recognize they have to have an outlet for all of that energy. I had a male that died of kidney disease when he was 15. He traveled everywhere with me and in all of his years he only showed aggression twice, and in both situations it was well warranted. My dogs pulled wagons for the kids, and I could harness up my male to a pony and he would walk one of our fields leading the pony so the nieces and nephews could ride.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Kids and Aussies do seem to get along! Over the years that I worked with Aussies (before they were AKC recognized) I never saw any aggression toward a child. 

My personal dog had a low tolerance for strangers, particularly large strangers, and zero tolerance for other large male dogs. 
However, was wonderful with all children, most women, non-threatening men, and small animals.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

The Akita is often (used to be?) a Japanese fighting dog. And a guard dog - so you can guess at the probable temperament! But they are beautiful, aren't they!


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

I just knew this was the place to ask that question. You guys rock! Thank you!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I currently have 3 Aussies. I have had as many as 6 at one time, and have owned a total of 13 throughout my life. I will probably always have 1 Aussie.

As someone else mentioned, Aussies can vary from very low drive to extremely high drive, and somewhere in the middle. Like most herding breeds, any breed really, lots of early socialization is a must. If they are not trained and socialized properly, they can be very timid, and not trustworthy. If your friend is going the breeder route and not rescue, it is very important to find a very good breeder, get references, etc. Just as with any breed, there are good breeders and bad breeders.

Aussies are very wonderful dogs. Smart, agile, versatile, thinkers. I have competed in agility, flyball, Obedience, conformation and herding with mine. Several of mine have and are Therapy Dogs.

Coats vary, and shedding varies also. But, they all need lots of brushing, and some trimming to keep the coat in decent shape. 

Not all aussies are the same, and a huge difference between a working line aussie, and a showline. My 6 year old old is from a well known working ranch, from working lines. She can and has worked cattle like the best of them. She is NOT a dog for everyone. She will work non stop, and has no slow button. Everything she does is with a lot of enthusiasm, she has a lot of power in her body and packs a good punch. Even in the house, she is busy all the time, and doesn't move slow. The best time I have the most control of her, is while we are working or competing in obedience. 

My other aussies are showlines, a little calmer, but still very high energy. They are thinkers, and like someone else said, many are more into pleasing themselves first, so you must stay one step ahead of them. I have only had one aussie that was very low drive, she was my heart dog, and very easy to handle.

I know people that have showline aussies that live in apartments, and they do fine, as long as they get out and do some training, playing, running, or just get to go with their owner everywhere. They adapt to many different situations.

All of mine are clowns, very silly, very energetic. They love everyone, all dogs, cats, people, but that comes from early socialization, training, genetics, (good breeding).

They are under your feet all the time, everywhere I am, they are.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Grissom said:


> Wow! Thank you all so much for your responses. We had heard similar thoughts regarding the aggressiveness of Akitas, but "people" were telling my friend that those stories were not true. I


They are unfortunately VERY true. They are absolutely gorgeous dogs. But IMHO, they deserve the reputation they have received. I'm sure there are some great Akita's out there, I have no doubt about this in fact. But I've yet to meet one, and I've yet to meet anyone else who has. I have met some fantastic Akita owners who have done everything "right." Training, socialization, etc. When the dogs grew up and hit sexual maturity, they still turned out to be unpredictable (the level varied dog to dog, but was present in all), and all of them were dog aggressive to some extent, as well as many of them being people aggressive even to their owners who otherwise demonstrated very good dog handling skills. I see a lot of people promoting them as "one person dogs" and "family dogs" but I would never trust one around a child, and the level of aggression I've seen from them towards their "one person" is not something I would personally want to deal with in a pet. This from someone who would readily (and has) take in a pit, which also has a bad rap. So I'm not knocking breeds in general here.

It is a breed I admire from afar, but would never own or even foster one.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

An Akita is on my "love but will never own" list. I love the look and parts of the temperament, but they can be very aloof and aggressive towards other animals and dogs.


----------

